

Attitudes towards work.  Can't? Or won't? - jamesfoster
http://www.economist.com/world/britain/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13032515&fsrc=rss

======
pasbesoin
I'd like to know more about the psychology involved. If, due to better
benefits, a worker spends less time and energy worrying about their job (and
whether it will continue, and whether they feel trapped in it), does this
promote a better attitude towards that work or work in general?

Also, I seem to recall reading that psychological studies have found that a
significant factor in one's happiness is based in comparing oneself to others,
particularly to one's contemporaries. In a society where disparities are not
so great, does a larger portion of the population as a result feel happier?
Would that have an influence on one's happiness with one's work?

I'm sorry that I only have questions, and not answers. But my news browsing
over the years has left me with the impression that some of our (say, in the
U.S., for example) accepted doctrine as to what motivates productivity and a
good work experience, is indeed doctrine rather than theory grounded in up-to-
date and thorough research.

